# Does Stream with with Pytivo?



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

By that I mean can I stream the videos that show up in the "My Videos" folder on my Tivo (courtesy of pytivo)?

I have two Premiere XL4s and am thinking of getting a Stream. Just want to make sure I understand what it can do.

A follow-up question: would the stream allow me to stream shows recorded on either of my Premieres? I assume so, but haven't seen anything confirming that.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

No, only local recordings show up in the app.

Yes, you can stream content from any Premier on your network. You use the app to change the selected TiVo, then choose something to stream.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

OK, thanks.

So if I transferred a movie to my Tivo Premiere from the My Videos folder, I could then stream it, right?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes. But you have to pull it and it has to be MPEG-2. If you push it then it gets flagged with a special copy protection bit and can not be streamed. And the Stream does not currently support H.264 so it has to be MPEG-2 as well.


----------

